# Laptop compartment



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi All,

We have a Bessie e695 which has a lockable laptop storage compartment in the cab area. Unfortunately the laptop we have at the moment is too big to fit in.

Therefore, does anyone out there know the internal size of this compartment or what size laptop would fit???? 

I would like another laptop as opposed to a netbook for dvd drives etc.

Thanks.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

ThePrisoner said:


> Therefore, does anyone out there know the internal size of this compartment or what size laptop would fit????


Am I missing something here?

Is there a reason why you can't just measure the compartment yourself, or are you more interested in recommendations for lappies that will fit?

Incidentally, I would never leave mine in there. It's about as secure as a paper bag for a start, and I always leave the lid open when we leave the van so any lowlife can see there is no laptop in there. Don't want them busting my door lock to find out!!!

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Plus, computers don't do heat.!!!

Ray.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

You could consider a Samsung NC20, which has a 12.1 screen, with an external drive! I have one and it works well


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

As Zebedee suggested, aren't you best placed to know the internal dimensions? Once ascertained, then I would suggest buying one of the monthly PC magazines (PC Pro, PC Advisor, Computer Shopper etc) and looking at the listings / reviews that they have of laptops. They show the dimensions in their reports as well. Alternatively put the dimensions up here and someone can look it up for you no doubt.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Plus, computers don't do heat.!!!
> 
> Ray.


It doesn't get hot in there ! It is designed for laptops - ie white van man-owned- but agree with Dave about safety.

We have 3 computers that will go in there- all with the standard screen size- and one which will not. That is a new Toshiba Satellite with a wide screen ( 20 inches diagonal).

G


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks all. The reason I dont yet know the dimensions is because the van is in storage at the moment and I would have liked to nip to tesco or pc world before we go away on Monday.

But, as noted by Zebedee, if anyone knew one that would fit..... :wink:


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

I put my 15.4" laptop in the tray under the drivers seat. It's as secure as ahywhere esle in the MH.

Colin


----------

